# Wireless headphone welltech



## joseluis7696 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi!

I want to attempt the repair of a welltech 40699/FKH51a wireless headphone and need the schematics,

The base station is dead and the "power" led is off. The external pwr supply is OK.

Anybody could help?

Thanks


----------

